
We Don’t Need More Moral Elites. We Need Less Powerful Ones - patagonia
http://nymag.com/intelligencer/2019/01/davos-david-brooks-the-rich-have-become-too-powerful.html
======
ddingus
Or, we need the powerful ones to internalize their impact on others more.

Either can work.

